# A project is started--Breeding boxes



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone while recooperating I started a small project making breeding boxes for some birds of mine! Semi-finished still need more work done but this will do for now! I made boxes 16x16 x24 (8) of them with dividers that can be pulled out between two boxes making one large box, right now i have the birds separated cock,hen,cock,hen top and bottom, I plan on putting them together soon, just waiting on some supplies to arrive first! Here are some pictures of the partially finished project! Since this will end up in the country at a much later time we tried to make sure raccoons wouldn't be able to get their paws into the cage and grab a bird so we used 1/4 inch hardware cloth for that reason and will also add locks to each cage!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06








Shot at 2007-12-06








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I was reminded to state that my son helped to do most of the work, but hey I'm management and he is labor, so I do the Brain work, he does the work work lol!
Here are a couple of more pictures everyone loves pictures!








Shot with DSC-W5








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just for those that are curious the top cages are all mixed blood being Mortveths, Sion, and Jannsen the bottom cages contain all Bastin background!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are great pictures and a very nice set up! Thank you for sharing with us! More pics, please, when you have the time!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice boxes. Got a question though..........I assume that these birds will be put together at some point for breeding. It looks like your dividers are solid? Once you are ready to mate them up, you might want to build the dividers with wire, so that the birds can see each other for a day before you pull the dividers out. The way they are now, you'll probably wind up with a few fights or the cock beating up on the hen and they can do some real damage in a short time. Just a thought.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Both boxes and birds.

Margaret


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the nice comments, Rene i thought about them seeing each other but i wanted them to have a break from each other, however they seem to know whats up they were cooing, prancing and trying to get a seek peek where i sometimes don't push the divider tight to the back of the cage! One mistake i found was putting cock hen cock hen---I know this is bad now because it leaves the middle two to mess things up, i should have placed them cock hen,hen cock, so the hen doesn't get any ideas with another cock!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments, Rene i thought about them seeing each other but i wanted them to have a break from each other, however they seem to know whats up they were cooing, prancing and trying to get a seek peek where i sometimes don't push the divider tight to the back of the cage! One mistake i found was putting cock hen cock hen---I know this is bad now because it leaves the middle two to mess things up, i should have placed them cock hen,hen cock, so the hen doesn't get any ideas with another cock!



I meant make dividers so that when you are ready to pair them up, you can switch the divider. Guess I didn't "splain" myself good enough......


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

AH, very good idea I think I'll work on that may come in very handy, thanks renee !


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just some more pictures as i change things and tweak things!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well that's all for now folks, cages still need more tweaking but i hate to disturb them while they are on eggs!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice job and loved the pictures!

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I loved the fotos and the boxes, too. Very nicely done and the birds seem to like their accomodations  In the 2nd post I see that one was testing out the thoughtfully provided poop-catcher


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL yea it happens, as Forrest Gump says LOL lmao! I guess that's one easy way to check droppings! lol!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, its been a while since ive posted but I have an idea to make cleaning a little easier. YOu could raise the bottum of the box a little on the inside and put wire on 1/2 the box like the rights side or the front (which ever it is) and then have the back 1/2 of the left side wood so the babys dont mess up there feet. Then a majority of the droppings would go through the wire and you could put a tray under. (Which is why you would raise it a little). 

Then for cleaning you would just need to take the tray out and take a wire brush to the wire. And for the 1/2 thats would you put down a piece of tile. So all you would have to do is take a scrubber to it. 

Dont know if this is far fetched but They look great. Even if you choose to keep them as is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to say you guys did a great job with the cages, and you have very beautiful birds!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Mary & Stach, I always appreciate your helpful comments, Ideas are always welcomed! There are many changes i have made and still more to come, for instance making a divider where by the birds can see each other before pairing up, thanks to Renee's suggestion, also i need to change the channel and place it on the back wall so the channel doesn't get all plugged up with litter! I am a believer in the deep litter system instead of the wire floors, never did like them, just my personal preference!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree with the deep litter myself but you do have to change it more often when you have more pigeons within a single space.. having these as just pairs you have a great set up thou so no worries


----------

